# Measurement units>?



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I am trying to understand how to transfer my test kits results (mg/l milligrams per litre) to ppm.

everyone on the forum uses ppm, is it the same? Or is there an easy ay to work it out?  

Any help would be greatly appreciated to understand so that I can get my algae prob under control!

Thanks :-D


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

one mg per liter of water is one part per million. Water weighs one gram per ml, so one liter weighs 1000 grams. One mg is one thousandth of a gram, so if you divide one thousandth by one thousand you get one over 1 million.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

I think I understand what you just said but I don't think it answered my question?!

So what does ppm stand for?

Thanks for your time


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Paul Munro said:


> I think I understand what you just said but I don't think it answered my question?!
> 
> So what does ppm stand for?
> 
> Thanks for your time


ppm = parts per million


----------

